# Help With Turnkey Store Installation



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Despite trying my best, I am actually quite a numpty when it comes to real teckie stuff, so am hoping that one of you technical whizzes can give me some help and guideance.

I very much want to install and set-up a turnkey store on a hosting account that I recently opened.

According to the advertising blurb that I read before downloading the software, even a complete beginner can install and set this up. Oh, how I wish that were true!

I have read the instructions that come supplied with the download several times, and very little makes sense to me. So, how it would be an absolute breeze for a beginner is somewhat beyond my reasoning.

Nevertheless, the fact remains that I still want to get this thing operational.

First off, maybe it would be best for you to read the installation instructions and see what you think...........

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_
Please read the following installation instructions carefully:

 SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS:

 A server running PHP v4.3 or higher. Some of the syntax will NOT work on earlier versions.
 CURL support enabled for the Paypal IPN system.
 A Paypal business or premier account. If you only have a personal account, you need to upgrade.

 INSTALLATION (AUTO SETUP):

1 => Log in to your website control panel and create a database to hold the scripts tables. If you are unsure of this please contact your web hosting company.

2 => Open the 'inc/db_connection.inc.php' file in a text editor and edit the connection information to point to the database you created in step 1.

3 => Again, using a text editor, open up the 'admin/inc/password.inc.php' file and choose a username and password for your account. Passwords and usernames are encrypted using md5().

4 => Edit the 'templates/email/*.txt' files and specify your correct website path where applicable.

5 => Create a folder on your web server (ie: 'cart') and upload all the script files/folders into this new folder in the same structure.

6 => Chmod the following folders to 777 to make them world writeable.

/images/products/
/logs/
/admin/backup/

7 => Access the install file in your browser and follow the instructions to complete set up.

http://www.yoursite.com/install/

8 => If auto setup is successful, delete the installation folder from your server.

9 => Log in to your administration area and click 'Settings' from the top menu to set up your system preferences. Use the link above for help on setting up the IPN system.

http://www.yoursite.com/admin/

All done!! Look at the script usage instructions below for help on getting started. For extra security rename your 'admin' folder to something unique.

NOTE: If the auto install file has failed for some reason and you are trying the manual setup as the next alternative, delete any data created in your database BEFORE attempting to run the setup manually.

 INSTALLATION (MANUAL):

1 => Log in to your website control panel and create a database to hold the scripts tables. If you are unsure of this please contact your web hosting company. Once you have created your database, run the 'docs/schematic/tables.sql' file to set up the script data.

2 => Open the 'inc/db_connection.inc.php' file in a text editor and edit the connection information to point to the database you created in step 1.

3 => Again, using a text editor, open up the 'admin/inc/password.inc.php' file and choose a username and password for your account. Passwords and usernames are encrypted using md5().

4 => Edit the 'templates/email/*.txt' files and specify your correct website path where applicable.

5 => Create a folder on your web server (ie: 'cart') and upload all the script files/folders into this new folder in the same structure.

6 => Chmod the following folders to 777 to make them world writeable.

/images/products/
/logs/
/admin/backup/

7 => Log in to your administration area and click 'Settings' from the top menu to set up your system preferences. Use the link above for help on setting up the IPN system.

http://www.yoursite.com/admin/

All done!! Look at the script usage instructions below for help on getting started. For extra security rename your 'admin' folder to something unique.

 SCRIPT USAGE:

1 => Firstly, you need to create some categories. Do this by selecting 'Categories' from the top menu in your admin area.

2 => Once you have some categories in place, you need to start adding some products. Do this by selecting 'Products' from the top menu and then click 'Add New Product' on the right hand side.

3 => The options for a new product should be self explanatory, but if you need help, click the small [?] links next to each field for a description.

4 => You can specify two sets of additional options per product. This is useful, if for example, you have different colour options. The first option set also allows you to set a different price range for the options. This is also useful if you have different prices. For an example click the [?] link next to the form boxes. Note that for the option prices to come into effect, the single price option must be left blank. If a single product price is in place, this will become the default price.

Note that it is not yet possible to define stock levels for each of these options.

5 => If the product is a downloadable product, you will need to create a file to be downloaded (ie: .zip) and upload it into the folder that you have specified in your settings. This folder should be outside of the web root so no-one can access it. Buyers do not see a link to this folder, but a unique 25 digit download code. If the file is not in place, the download will fail. You can also specify a download limit for this file. For example if you specify 1, file can be downloaded once only.

6 => Gift certificates can be assigned by clicking 'Gift Certificates' from the top menu. You can create your own code, or leave blank and the system will auto generate one for you. Specify an expiry date and also the limit a buyer must spend before they can use the certificate. At this moment, the system does not support assigning tickets to individual categories or special offer products only.

7 => The 'Tools' option on the top menu enables you to create a database backup of your system and also export data to CSV files if you need to.

8 => If you wish, you can apply a set shipping rate in the settings. This is added to the cart total. Leave the set shipping rate as 0 for no rate. At the moment Turnkey Ebook Store does not support adding set shipping rates for multiple regions.

Hopefully the above has got you started. Please post on the support forum if you have any issues.

 TEMPLATES:

- The templates for the script are in the 'templates' & 'templates/checkout' folders. Edit these to fit into your existing website.

- It is important that you DO NOT remove any of the PHP code in the template pages. This will cause the script to malfunction. This can be found between the <?php ?> tags.

- To change the colours and appearance of the script, edit the 'css/style.css' file. Further colour options may be in the template files. A couple of colour options are also in the user editable variables in the 'index.php' page.

- To edit the e-mail templates, open the 'templates/email/*.txt files in a text editor. _

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well, there you are. May as well be written in a foreign language for all it means to me. Ah, but for you, I bet it seems real easy!

Ideally, I would like to ask if anyone here would like to volunteer for the task of installing this on my host account? I would be prepared to offer any willing party a nominal fee, agreed in advance and paid via Paypal.

In the event that no one would like the job, perhaps I could ask some questions instead, so that I can attempt to do this myself. Oh dread!

Let's do this a bit at a time.

_1 => Log in to your website control panel and create a database to hold the scripts tables. If you are unsure of this please contact your web hosting company._

How do I do this?

_2 => Open the 'inc/db_connection.inc.php' file in a text editor and edit the connection information to point to the database you created in step 1._

What does it mean when it says 'to point to the database created? What would I enter?

_4 => Edit the 'templates/email/*.txt' files and specify your correct website path where applicable._

Does this mean I should edit several files - templates - email - * ?
What would I enter as the correct path?

I haven't gone any further with this yet, as I have so many questions that we may be here all night. Needless to say, it all seems pretty complex. HELP!!!

Here is my site host: http://www.000webhost.com
Here is a list of the hosting features: http://www.000webhost.com/?page=features

I am pretty sure that the host account has all the necessary requirements, but would you take a look and let me know your thoughts, and, what you suggest would be the simplest way for me to get this job completed, preferably as soon as possible.

Any feedback very gratefully received.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

howard.a.s said:


> Ideally, I would like to ask if anyone here would like to volunteer for the task of installing this on my host account?


I would be happy to.

First, ensure you have unzipped the script and it files are on your computer.

Once you have you need to;

create the MySQL database
edit the configuration file*s* for your script
FTP it all to your server
run the install.php file
test it out
*
Answer this;*
Do you know how to use an FTP client and do you have one installed on your computer?

If you don't have one, get one, I suggest Filezilla, its free and is easy to use.
Are you ready, this will be long but hopefully you understand what is going on......

Lets create the database for your script;
______________________________

Login to cPanel at your hosting account (this is usually yoursite.com*:2082*)
Click the *MySQL database wizard* link
Type in a database name, this can be anything like commerce or store...(Write down the name you will need it later)
Click* next step*
Type in a username and a password that will be used to connect to the database. These can be anything just (*don't use* your hosting login details, these should be different to protect your site) and again, write these down for later 
Click *next step*
Select *all privileges* box and click *next step*
You will get a notice that "User yourname was added to the database hostingaccountname_databasename. (these will be in the form of your inputs)
Click the return to home link.

*Done the database *
__________________________________________

Now, we edit the inc/*db_connection.inc.php* file and enter your database information.
Locate that file in your script and open using* notepad.*

*I am not sure about the content of this particular connection script, but you may see a database server value, leave it as* localhost*
*Usually* the values you change are something along the lines of 
$server="localhost";
$database="yourdatabasename";
$user="username";
etc....

The *database name* will be;
youruseraccountname*_*databasename
where youruseraccountname is the account name that you use for logging into 000webhost controlpanel, and databasename is the value of the *database name* you just created and wrote down.

The* database user *name would be youruseraccountname*_*databaseusername
where youruseraccountname is the account name that you use for logging into 000webhost controlpanel, and databaseusername is the value of the *database user name* you just created and wrote down.

The* database password * would be 
youruseraccountname*_*databasepassword
where youruseraccountname is the account name that you use for logging into 000webhost control panel, and databasepassword is the value of the *database password *you just created and wrote down.

If there is a table value, leave it as is unless you really want to change it.
Now, click *file, save.
*

Open the admin/inc/password.inc.php file and change the admin name and password values to your own, save the file.

Now locate and open the templates folder. (yes you will need to look at and change several files located in that folder by the sounds of things)
Open each file with notepad and edit the website path, this may be as simple as changing a value to http://www.yoursite.com or to a path like */home/username/scriptname* but I am not positive, you can always post one of the files here so I can see what it looks like and may be able to help you again.

When your done editing them, and saving the files you can connect to your server with the ftp client. Locally, open the scripts folder (you will see all the files and folder located there)
Remotely, open the public_html folder;

Decide if the script will be your site, or part of an existing site. 
If it part of an existing site, then* create a new folder* (like store or something similar) *in the public_html* folder;
If it is to be your website, then upload the entire script (files and folders) to your server in the public_html folder.
Once you have uploaded all the files, navigate to the remote servers */images/products/ *folder, *right click it *and click properties, chmod the files to 777
Do the same for the 
*logs/ and the admin/backup/* folders.

Now open your internet browser and navigate to your www.websitename.com/admin/ folder. Login with the admin username and password you set in the admin/inc/password.inc.php file.

The rest should be pretty self explanatory and or written int he scripts help file.


----------



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

I have only just had the opportunity to return to this site and check whether I had any replies.

I am grateful for your advice and will print off the information so that I can go away and absorb everything you've written for a few hours before having a go.

Will come back to you once I decide to take the plunge!

Again, thanks for all your time.


----------



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi again.

O.K. So I've had a read of all the information that you posted, and think that most of it makes sense.

Mind you, there are a few things that I'm still not sure about and I hope you can give me some further advice on these before I have a go at carrying out the installation.

To begin, and before I forget, I don't seem to see any mention in the help notes that came with the store about how to link the sales from this store to my own Paypal account. If I don't instruct the store where to send payments, then presumably any money would just go to the individual/s who last set-up this information - maybe the suppliers of the turnkey store! So, am I missing something simple here, as presumably all I'd need to do is enter my Paypal registered email address in the correct place and, boom, off we go. Problem is, where do I enter my relevant details?

Right, to answer your first question, I do have FTP and know how to use it (sort of).

I will set it up to the remote server that I am going to be working with.

I have Smart FTP, and also Filezilla.

As far as the database creation goes, it looks fairly simple. All being well, this should be straightforward enough for me to accomplish.

Here is what I see when I open inc/db_connection.inc.php using notepad:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<?php

_/*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Script: Turnkey Ebook Store v1.1

Website: http://www.platinumprofitzone.com

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

This File: db_connection.inc.php
Description: Database connection file

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*/

$database = array();

//========================================================================================================
// NOTE: EDIT YOUR SQL CONNECTION INFORMATION BELOW. THE VARIABLES ARE ARRAY VARIABLES AND MUST NOT
// BE CHANGED. IE: $database['username']. DO NOT CHANGE THESE NAMES. ONLY THE VALUES SHOULD BE CHANGED
//========================================================================================================

//------------------------------------------------------
// HOST
// This is usually localhost or your server ip address
// Example: $database['host'] = 'localhost';
//------------------------------------------------------

$database['host'] = 'localhost';

//----------------------------------------------
// USERNAME
// Username assigned to database
// Example: $database['username'] = 'david';
//----------------------------------------------

$database['username'] = 'platinum_ev2';

//----------------------------------------------
// PASSWORD
// Password assigned to database
// Example: $database['password'] = 'abc1234';
//----------------------------------------------

$database['password'] = 'ev3';

//----------------------------------------------
// DATABASE NAME
// Name of Database that holds tables
// Example: $database['database'] = 'cart';
//----------------------------------------------

$database['database'] = 'platinum_ev1';

//----------------------------------------------
// TABLE PREFIX
// For people with only 1 database
// Example: $database['prefix'] = 'mc_';
// DO NOT comment this line out. It is important
// to the script.
//----------------------------------------------

$database['prefix'] = 'platinum_';

//================================
// DO NOT EDIT BELOW THIS LINE
//================================

$connect = @mysql_connect($database['host'] , $database['username'] , $database['password']);

if (!$connect)
{
die (mysql_error());
}
mysql_select_db($database['database'], $connect) or die (mysql_error());

?>_

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This all looks very complex to me, but am I to assume that the part I have highlighted in red is the part that requires alteration in each instance?

$database['username'] = 'platinum_ev2 ';

So, in other words, I am guessing that the part that I have highlighted in red is the part referred to as the VALUE?

I am also guessing that the ' ' ; marks are important and must remain intact if this is to work properly?

Right. Let's move on.

Here is what I see when I open admin/inc/password/inc.php using notepad:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<?php

/*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Script: Turnkey Ebook Store v1.1

Website: http://www.platinumprofitzone.com

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

This File: password.inc.php
Description: Admin Username/Password

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*/

//-----------------------------
//Username
//Specify account username
//Example: md5('joebloggs');
//-----------------------------

$admin_username = md5('username');

//-----------------------------
//Password
//Specify account password
//Example: md5('ABCD1234');
//-----------------------------

$admin_password = md5('password');

?>

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Presumably, in each instance, I change the part highlighted in red?

$admin_username = md5('username');

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O.K. Next question.

Here is what I see when I open templates using notepad:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_** THIS IS A SYSTEM GENERATED RESPONSE - DO NOT REPLY **
========================================================

Hi,

An enquiry has been submitted on the Turnkey Ebook Store website:

IP Address: {IP}
Date: {DATE}
Name: {NAME}
E-Mail: {EMAIL}

Product Code: {PROD_CODE}
Product Name: {PROD_NAME}

Question:

{QUESTION}

Store Link:
http://www.yoursite.com/cart/{LINK}

Your Website
http://www.yoursite.com_

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There are many seperate files within the templates folder. Probably about ten or more.
I guess that each will require my attention, as they all ask for _Your Website
http://www.yoursite.com_ which I am assuming will be http://www.mydomainname.com

Again, just guessing, but if this is going to be a stand-alone website (not part of an existing site) and is installed directly in the public html folder, I won't need to add anything other than http://www.mydomain.com

Some of the files just ask for the details above, whilst others, such as in this example, ask for a second entry like this:

So, what do I enter here?

Guessing again, would I just enter http://www.mydomain.com/cart/{LINK}

_Store Link:
http://www.yoursite.com/cart/{LINK}_

If you can put me straight on each of these issues, then I may be good to go!

Finally, just a few more very important questions that I'd like to ask if you can answer for me. I'd be very grateful.

In the following code, where would I enter my affiliate username?

// BELOW YOU CAN ENTER YOUR AFFILIATE USERNAME
// Replace USERNAME in both sections with your affiliate username

function id() {

echo '&refname=twin&language=en';
}

function id2() {

echo 'twin';
}

Would I guess correctly if I said that I think it should be placed between the () brackets like this (01234556789)?

These changes are to be made in a config.php file, so would I do this using notepad, BEFORE I upload the file, or, do I have to make the changes once the file is on the remote server? Doe's it matter? If I need to change when on the remote server, do I do this using the FTP CHMOD function, as I feel certain that notepad would not open and save documents on a remote server. Or would it?

I hope you can spare a few minutes to assist, as your advice would be gratefully received.
And, if you can offer any guideance on these last few questions, as well as on the main issue, I'd be very thankful.

Thanks.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

howard.a.s said:


> To begin, and before I forget, I don't seem to see any mention in the help notes that came with the store about how to link the sales from this store to my own Paypal account. If I don't instruct the store where to send payments, then presumably any money would just go to the individual/s who last set-up this information - maybe the suppliers of the turnkey store! So, am I missing something simple here, as presumably all I'd need to do is enter my Paypal registered email address in the correct place and, boom, off we go. Problem is, where do I enter my relevant details?


More than likely this will be entered into the control panel once you have set up the store on your server. Since there is an admin panel you log into, presumably the paypal details will be in there. If not, we can can help you set it up once it is running.



howard.a.s said:


> This all looks very complex to me, but am I to assume that the part I have highlighted in red is the part that requires alteration in each instance?
> 
> $database['username'] = 'platinum_ev2 ';


You are correct, this is where your own details go from the database you create and yes the *quotes' '* must remain intact in each instance.
You must change these bold parts (*Note:* that the localhost value may remain the same *unless* you receive a database error when running the install.php script. We will talk about that if it happens.)

$database['host'] = '*localhost*';
$database['username'] = '*platinum_ev2*';
$database['password'] = '*ev3*';
$database['database'] = '*platinum_ev1*';

Optionally this one if you want the tables that will be created to be a different name but you don't have to change it.....
$database['prefix'] = '*platinum_*';



howard.a.s said:


> $admin_username = md5('username');
> Presumably, in each instance, I change the part highlighted in red?


*Correct!*



howard.a.s said:


> There are many seperate files within the templates folder. Probably about ten or more.
> I guess that each will require my attention, as they all ask for _Your Website
> http://www.yoursite.com_ which I am assuming will be http://www.mydomainname.com


*Correct!*



howard.a.s said:


> Again, just guessing, but if this is going to be a stand-alone website (not part of an existing site) and is installed directly in the public html folder, I won't need to add anything other than http://www.mydomain.com


*Correct!*


howard.a.s said:


> So, what do I enter here?
> Guessing again, would I just enter http://www.mydomain.com/cart/{LINK}


If your store is the site (not part of an existing site) then you would enter
http://www.mydomain.com*/{LINK}*
If it is part of an existing site and in a folder,t hen it would be 
http://www.mydomain.com/*cart/*{LINK}



howard.a.s said:


> In the following code, where would I enter my affiliate username?
> 
> // BELOW YOU CAN ENTER YOUR AFFILIATE USERNAME
> // Replace USERNAME in both sections with your affiliate username
> ...


*Is there more to this code?*, it says to change the value in the *USERNAME* value, but I don't see that in the code you entered;

If not, then I assume you would put your name in the *twin* value in each instance but I am not certain.....;

"echo '&refname=*twin*&language=en';



howard.a.s said:


> These changes are to be made in a config.php file, so would I do this using notepad,


*Correct!* to all files...


howard.a.s said:


> BEFORE I upload the file, or, do I have to make the changes once the file is on the remote server? Doe's it matter?


Yes it matters, time only though, you should do it all locally, then ftp all the files to your server.



howard.a.s said:


> If I need to change when on the remote server, do I do this using the FTP CHMOD function, as I feel certain that notepad would not open and save documents on a remote server. Or would it?


If you need to *change a file* when it is on the server then you would change it locally using notepad, then FTP it to the server.
If you need to change a files *permissions* (commonly CHMOD) then it has to be done on the server.
A NOTE:
CHMOD does not change the text in the file it changes the permissions of a file (allows it to be read, executed and written to on the server) *Don't confuse them*, they are separate and incorrect chmod can seriously impact your server performance and security. ONLY CHMOD those directories that are listed in the scripts read me, and set the permissions correctly. 
NEVER chmod the root folder to world write!!

If you need further clarification please let me know and I will try to help you out...


----------



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

Here is some more of the code that I posted in my last message. The part about adding my affiliate username.

echo '&refname=twin&language=en';

echo 'twin';

From what you were saying, I should remove everything highlighted in red from between the '' marks, and enter my details instead, as below:

echo 'myusername';

echo 'myusername';

-------------------------------------------------------------

<?php
function css() {

// BELOW YOU CAN EDIT THE COLOURS AND FONTS OF THE WEBSITE

echo '';
}

function title() {

// BELOW YOU CAN EDIT THE WEBSITE TITLE

echo 'abcdefg.com - ';

}

// BELOW YOU CAN ENTER YOUR AFFILIATE USERNAME
// Replace USERNAME in both sections with your affiliate username

function id() {

echo '&refname=twin&language=en';
}

function id2() {

echo 'twin';
}

function copyright() {

// BELOW YOU CAN EDIT YOUR COPYRIGHT INFO THAT DISPLAYS AT THE BOTTOM OF YOUR WEBSITE
// Replace MY WEBSITE with your company or website name
// BELOW THAT IS OPTIONAL GOOGLE ADSENSE CODE WHERE YOU CAN EARN ADERTISING REVENUE FROM GOOGLE
// Simply insert your Google Adsense ID ( i.e. pub-5718513282642681 ) in the google_ad_client field, replacing the current one
// There are more adsense codes further down in this file too

echo '

<td width=100%>
© Copyright MobileTweak.com All rights reserved​
​
​


[/TD]';
}

function metatags() {

// BELOW YOU CAN EDIT YOUR SEARCH ENGINE META TAGS KEYWORDS AND DESCRIPTION

echo '

';
}

function topheader() {

// BELOW YOU CAN EDIT THE TOP HEADER OF YOUR WEBSITE
// Edit the image html to match your own logo
// REMEMBER to upload your logo image to the images folder first!
// There is also some Google AdSense code
// Simply insert your Google Adsense ID ( i.e. pub-5718513282642681 ) in the google_ad_client field, replacing the current one

echo '

<td width=100%>







-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh by the way, just in case you were wondering, it is a bit confusing, because it specifically says to change the part which says USERNAME. Problem is, the word USERNAME was never there in the first place!

One other issue.

_//----------------------------------------------
// TABLE PREFIX
// For people with only 1 database
// Example: $database['prefix'] = 'mc_';
// DO NOT comment this line out. It is important
// to the script.
//----------------------------------------------

$database['prefix'] = 'platinum_';_

So I can leave this part unaltered?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

> $database['prefix'] = 'platinum_';
> 
> So I can leave this part unaltered?


Yes, you can leave that part unlatered;

Replace this
&refname=*twin*&language=en
with this;
&refname=*myusername*&language=en
and the other line to 
echo '*myusername*';

You will also want to change


> // BELOW YOU CAN EDIT THE WEBSITE TITLE
> 
> echo 'abcdefg.com - ';


to echo '*yoursitetitle -* ';
where* yoursite -* title is something like, *Howards Store -* or *Online Shopping -*

It is part of that same file....


----------



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

Well. Just to keep you up to date, I have actually managed to create the database.

It was actually real easy, so I feel a bit more positive about progressing.

Before I do, here is another question.

Relating to the sample of code below, you wrote:

_If your store is the site (not part of an existing site) then you would enter
http://www.mydomain.com/{LINK}
If it is part of an existing site and in a folder,t hen it would be 
http://www.mydomain.com/cart/{LINK}_

So, if my store is a stand-alone store and not part of any other existing website, presumably I would enter http://www.mydomain.com/{LINK}

But what do I do with the other line of code that says: http://www.mydomain.com/cart/{LINK}

Do I just leave this line intact and as-is. In other words, I don't change it from what it already says, nor do I delete it?

Is that correct?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

The post I gave answers you....



Sequal7 said:


> If your store *is the site* (not part of an existing site) then you would enter
> http://www.mydomain.com/{LINK}


You are saying that your store is the website...so *both would be the same* (you don't leave it nor delete it, you change it to the same value)
If you write http://www.mydomain.com/cart/{LINK} the return link would be an error (404) since the folder* cart *does not exist.


----------



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

O.K. So I think I'm clear on this.

There are two lines of code shown.

Both lines need to be set to http://www.mydomain.com/{LINK}

What confused me was that I wondered whether I only should alter the single line of code that applied to my set up, and leave the other line alone, if you see what I mean.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Anything else you need help with?


----------



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes.

On another install sheet that I have, it talks about creating a mysql database (know how to do that) and then says to 'go to your database and upload the tables.sql file, so that the tables can then construcy themselves.'

How do I 'go' to the database that I have created for the site in question and then upload to it?

I mean, I know how to ftp files to the public area of my hosting, and also know how to use the file uploader provided by the webhost, but what about when it comes to uploading directly to the mysql database. How do I do this?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

You connect to your database using *phpmyadmin* which can be found in cPanel in the Database area.

Enter the usename of the database and the password that you will use to connect. 
NOTE: This can be your root account username and password, or the one you create to access that particular database, either will work.

When you are logged in, you will then see a list of the databases on the left side of the window (or a drop menu to select a database)
Select the database, and the window will reload, on the right window you will see the tables, and on top of that a bunch of tabs, one will be an import tab. 
Click import and then the browse button, locate the file table.sql *on your computer* and import it.
If the sql file is formatted correctly (usually created using a mysql dump) the database tables will be created, if it is not written correctly, you will get an error message.


----------



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

It may be a day or so before I get to do this, so what do I do if I get the error message?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Post it here and the sql code.


----------

